# Civil PE Review Course (Indranil Goswami) for October 2016 Exam



## civilized_naah (Jun 27, 2016)

The next course taught by Dr. Indranil Goswami starts August 16th. 21 lectures, each 3 hours covers breadth and depth topics. Online webinars. Lectures are recorded and archived. Early bird ($100 off) deadline is July 1. Practice exam at end of course. Inquire at [email protected]


----------

